# 1967 GTO instuments



## 42willys (Sep 19, 2013)

*who can restored 1967 GTO gages w/ correct blue*

Hi Guys, new to the forum. I have number matching 67 GTO and need to get the gauges refaced with the correct "BLUE" face.
Can anybody reccoment a vender to get the gages done correctly.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Pete Serio.

Precision Pontiac Home Page


----------

